# Massey Ferguson T20 question



## wink67

This is a tractor that I purchased from an estate sale and has been sitting up for years. I have already restored several things and now checking the gears. I cannot get the reverse to work. Anyone have any ideas for me, sure would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## tweld

*Tweld*

Hi could you be more specific what dose it do when you try the Reverse 

Also what do you have for a transmision is it Manual or do you have a shuttle shift this is a separate shifter for Foward & Reverse
the more you can tell me the more I can help you 
I have been working on Massey's for thirty years

Have a Nice Day 
[email protected]


----------



## wink67

*compreshion*

I now have the new pistons, sleeves, rings in and cannot get the compreshion up. It is a Massey Ferguson T20, I cannot get but about 35-60 lbs of compreshion. Any ideas? Can I call you for some tips, I would appreciate it? Thank you.


----------



## tweld

*Tweld*

you can call me any time my # is 386-688-0449


----------



## nskiff1

i have a 1949 TO-20 im not sure the 20's ever had shuttle shift, i had a similar issue with mine. so hope this helps. first turn the throttle down as far as you can while still keeping the engine running, then push your clutch in about half way while trying to shift into R, keep pushing the clutch in untill you either shift into R or the clutch is depressed fully. if you still can not shift you may need to adjust the clutch. im not sure if there is any exterior linkage so the adjustment might have to be made inside the trans houseing... hope this help


----------



## shona13

G.Day Wink 67 
You say the tractor has been parked up for some time ,the little grey fergie was known to let water into the gearbox ,if you pull out the transmission/hydraulic dipstick the one on the right hand side under the seat you will find the oil is a little bit milky indicating that the oil has water in there .
When the tractor sits outside or even inside the water in the oil evaporates and condenses in and around the gearbox housing and causes the parts that are not in the oil to rust and stick.
I suggest that when you get it running drive it around in all the forward gears for say 1/2 hour this will lubricate everything and may free up the stuck reverse selector .
If not you will have to get inside the gearbox ,to do this remove the steering box and you will see the three selector shafts and you will be able to work out which one needs looking at, Be careful there are detent springs and balls in there dont drop them inside when refitting the steering box ,it is best done with two people make sure the springs dont get damaged when you fit the steering box ,slowly lower it straight down. If the gearbox needs topping up use engine oil it takes 6 gallons to fill from empty.
Good luck and happy Days 
Regards 
HUtch.

p.s. 
I have never heard of a tea20 with Shuttle shift


----------



## Mowerman

*Compression problem*



wink67 said:


> I now have the new pistons, sleeves, rings in and cannot get the compreshion up. It is a Massey Ferguson T20, I cannot get but about 35-60 lbs of compreshion. Any ideas? Can I call you for some tips, I would appreciate it? Thank you.


Check your Valve tappet setting you may not have clearence between them & the valve stem . If that's ok then you'll have to remove the head & turn it upside down & pour a drop of fuel onto each valve & see it will either stay in the valve chamber or seep through the valve seat . If it seeps through then you'll have to reseat the valve with some valve grinding paste . Hope this helps you ,cheers Mowerman .:aussie:


----------



## shona13

G.Day Mowerman And hello to you wink 67 .
Yes a good first move would be to check the tappet clearance first before removing the cylinder head .
If you dont know how to check the tappet clearance Here is how to do it , Bear in mind I dont know how savvy you are with things mechanical.
Remove the tappet cover ,each tappet has an adjusting screw with a lock nut this allows you to set the clearance between the top of the valve stem and the rocker.
step 1 remove the four spark plugs.
Step 2 look for a valve that is in the open position that is the rocker is compressing the valve spring either turn with the crank handle or turn the engine using the fan belt ,be carefull not to get your fingers caught anyway turn the engine very slowly till you see any one of the rockers pushing down and when it reaches maximum down and just starts to come up you can adjust the corresponding tappet .
So lets say you have valve number one down all the way thats the valve nearest the front of the tractor,
ADJUST NUMBER EIGHT Tappet ,to .012".
Then crank the engine slowly until the next tappet is fully down lets say it is number THREE, ADJUST Number SIX Tappet And so on until they have all been adjusted I use a piece of school chalk to mark them as I go so I dont miss any .
So Whatever the tappet number is down the one to adjust should add up to the number 9 .
NUMBER ONE DOWN ADJUST NUMBER EIGHT .
NUMBER TWO DOWN ADJUST NUMBER SEVEN 
NUMBER THREE DOWN ADJUST NUMBER SIX.
and so on.
use a proper sized ring spanner and a good screwdriver ,avoid damaging the adjusters and dont overtighten the locknuts they are very easy to strip .
Hope this helps ,have fun. 
See Ya 
Hutch.


----------

